# Vip 922 screen sizing



## nukem1r (Apr 17, 2010)

I am having an issue with my 922 over sizing the picture on my Toshiba 65H84the guides are clipping on the right and left and the picture is clipped also. its highly noticable in 1080i format and still noticable in 720p (the settings on the 922) the TV is set in natural zoom(does whatever the incoming feed tells it) It is all running through HDMI from 922 to a yamaha RX-665. i have tried just adjusting screen positioning but all it does it put it off the screen farther one way then the other. anyone else having this issue or know of a solution?

thanks,
Mike


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

My Philips TV defaults to either Automatic or Wide screen, my choice. I set the 922 and my other unit to Normal in the format menu. I also run 1080i also with the HD set 16.9. 
No clipping or weirdness.


----------



## jtallon (Nov 7, 2004)

My 922 seems to be the same - the guide especially seems to be slightly too big for the screen. I have a 52" Sony LCD that it is looked up to via HDMI, running in 1080i. I don't see any settings on the 922 to adjust. Weird...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard this before (I think someone posted in the experiences thread maybe)... it sounds like at least some of the menus are not protected for overscan, and may be cutoff if your HDTV doesn't have a 1-to-1 pixel scan mode.

I have an LCD monitor, for instance, with zero overscan... so that would be fine.. but my main HDTV has a "Just scan" mode that still has a couple of % overscan, and some other CRT or rear-projection HDTVs have 5% or slightly more overscan.

Hopefully if enough people report seeing this to Dish, they will be forced either to provide an adjustment OR fix the screens/menus that are too close to the edge.


----------

